# ROHHAD Syndrome



## debiwill (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm trying to find a diagnosis code for ROHHAD Syndrome (Rapid-onset Obesity with Hypothalamic Dysfunction, Hypoventilation, and Autonomic Dysregulation). Has anyone come across this diagnosis before? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## SMaranan (May 1, 2012)

*ICD9 code 278.03*

278.03 Obesity hypoventilation Syndrome


----------

